# Sticky  Post your blog address here!



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Am looking to follow a bunch of paint industry related blogs. So, list yours or any industry related blogs you like..


Oh, ....PLEASE. :thumbsup:

Mine is:

http://annapolispainter.blogspot.com/


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

I hope you have better luck than I did! If we can just muzzle Bill!:001_tongue:

http://southernutahpainters.com/


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

I'll blog with you guys. Hopefully Bill doesnt go into those "what does it all mean" deals here.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Subbed through networked blogs. :thumbsup:


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Forgot to add my url.. 

http://www.johnsonhomeconstruction.com/remodeling-articles/


----------



## Estimator Dave (Jun 6, 2011)

http://weeksestimatingservices.blogspot.com/


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

I moved the rest of the conversation here.

Let's try and keep this thread just links to blogs, otherwise it gets to big to easily go through and follow the listed blogs.


----------



## dubinpainting (Feb 16, 2010)

www.mahousepainting.blogspot.com


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

So far all of you are in my blog roll.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Don't forget www.quote-watch.com as an industry resource.


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

So this is coming from Bikerboy's thread?

Here is our blog:

http://www.ecopainting.ca/blog/


----------



## Roadog (Apr 18, 2007)

http://goldleafer.blogspot.com/

I admit I am new to it and dont know what i'm doing. But i'm working on it. I tend to blog in a way of being helpful to those wanting to learn. Not really about paint but gold leafing is part of the paint trade.


----------



## RGordon (Mar 22, 2010)

http://craftjack.com/toolbox/

Not specific to painting, but general sales and marketing tips for contractors.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Blogging Painters


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

http://www.paintingtampabay.com/blog/


----------



## Coat It! (Dec 3, 2010)

http://blog.eoncoat.com/


----------



## Harry (Aug 4, 2008)

Estimator Dave said:


> http://weeksestimatingservices.blogspot.com/


Have we no shame? :no:


----------



## Mass Painters (May 19, 2011)

Mine is www.masspainters.com/blog


----------



## humblepainter (Mar 16, 2012)

my humble blog filled with misinfo: http://housepaintinghelper.com


----------



## jtea858 (Sep 8, 2010)

here is one of mine:  housepaintersseattle.com


----------



## mosby (Mar 23, 2012)

I just started mine: Boise painting


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

hmmmm, a sticky on blog linking. what's wrong with this here picture.


----------



## mosby (Mar 23, 2012)

Maybe it will work like a spam black hole - consolidating all the shameless blog linking into a single thread. But probably not.


----------



## MH Coating (Apr 12, 2012)

*Moorhouse Painting*

http://www.moorhousepainting.com/blog.php

Good place to see painting blogs, thanks everyone.

www.MoorhouseCoating.com
www.MoorhousePainting.com


----------



## ARC (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.arcpainting.ca/blog
Relatively new, but I will be adding articles somewhat regularly.


----------



## Cali Custom Coatings (Aug 24, 2012)

www.calicustomcoatings.com


----------



## Steve Burnett (May 28, 2012)

http://www.burnettpainting.com/blog/


----------



## ContractorWebPages (Aug 16, 2012)

Variety of business related information for contractors

Contractor's Blog


----------



## Qualco (Oct 16, 2012)

*DIY tips from Qualco Paint, LLC*

We have some DIY Tips for your pleasure http://qualcopaint.com/diy-painting/


----------



## Ex-Mixologist (Oct 25, 2012)

*This weeks blog of mine.*

http://www.squidoo.com/cheap-paint-pointers


----------



## jtea858 (Sep 8, 2010)

http://housepaintersseattle.com


----------



## Seattlepainting (Jun 8, 2010)

jtea858 said:


> http://housepaintersseattle.com


Nice URL...hope your winter is stacking up well.

John


----------



## Seattlepainting (Jun 8, 2010)

*Paint blog*

Here's mine http://www.wonderfulcolors.org/blog


----------



## BpPaint&Reno (Oct 11, 2012)

http://www.bpreno.com/blog


----------



## Repaintpro (Oct 2, 2012)

Just started this a couple of months ago. 


http://repaintpro.com.au/blog-repaintpro/4569372424


----------



## vividpainting (Aug 14, 2011)

http://www.vividpaintingllc.com/blog/


----------



## GrantsPainting (Feb 4, 2013)

*Hyperlinks in signature lines*

How do you guys have hyperlinks in your signature lines?

How To Articles http://www.greenwoodindianapolispainterpainting.com/articles


----------



## GriffcoPainting/Jake (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm a n00b to blogging, but heres what I've been able to make time for.Griffco Painting Blog


----------



## Westview (Jul 23, 2011)

GriffcoPainting/Jake said:


> I'm a n00b to blogging, but heres what I've been able to make time for.Griffco Painting Blog


delete


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Only Blogging I do is on PaintTalk : ) 


Its great I can post Paint related stuff or Food happy days : ) 

Oops sorry forgot the link http://www.painttalk.com/


----------



## hustonpainting (Jul 8, 2013)

Vermont Painter and Contractor

We finally got a new website up.


----------



## Painto (Jun 27, 2011)

Here's our site. I'm really proud of our photos.
www.topspainting.com


----------



## Chrisvernon (Aug 22, 2013)

Here's ours:

The Window Revival Blog


----------



## Cutnroller (Oct 27, 2013)

Feel free to check out my blog and say hi

http://www.avalonpainting.ca/blog


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

WT?? Was this thread grandfathered in or what? 

If so, I should like to post my retirement blog.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Shame BB has not posted in a long time.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Yeah, going on almost 2 years and he was one of the "originals" here.


----------



## Joe Lucier (Jan 28, 2014)

http://superiorgmr.com/blog/


----------



## sidingcontractors (Feb 23, 2014)

My blog is more about contractors in general, though I will trying to include the information I gather on this forum, when I produce content for the site.

I'll also be offering free SEO advice back to business owners on this forum as a way to say thank you.


----------



## CasanovaPainting (Sep 22, 2013)

*Casanova Painting*

Cool idea! I'll check some of these out in a few min. Here's our website and blog
http://www.casanovaenterprisesinc.com/
http://www.casanovaenterprisesinc.com/blog


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Vancouver Wa House Painting Blog


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

A Pressure Washing/Roof Cleaning Company

http://www.ultimatehousewash.com/learn-more/


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

My blog for Vancouver House Painting http://blog.vancouver-house-painting.com/


----------



## Joseph (Aug 26, 2013)

bikerboy said:


> Am looking to follow a bunch of paint industry related blogs. So, list yours or any industry related blogs you like..
> 
> 
> Oh, ....PLEASE. :thumbsup:
> ...




https://www.calgarypropainitng.com/blog/index.php


----------



## Chicago Handyman (May 9, 2015)

*Chicago Handyman*

handy-manchicago.com/idea-corner


----------



## Jaxon Horsfall (May 28, 2015)

*How Commercial Fitout Service is Provided at Priority One Coatings*



bikerboy said:


> Am looking to follow a bunch of paint industry related blogs. So, list yours or any industry related blogs you like..
> 
> 
> Oh, ....PLEASE. :thumbsup:
> ...


Priority One Coatings is a customer-oriented company and their main emphasis is on customer satisfaction
They did all my office fitouts and they kept all my vision in reality perfectly.
The below article of them inspired me to contact them :
http://prioritycoatings.blogspot.com.au/2016/01/why-commercial-fit-outs-is-important.html


----------



## LocalSEOExpert (Dec 17, 2015)

*We do web marketing for Painters*

Our blog is growing. We offer free tips and advice on how to grow your paint business. 
Local SEO Services for Painters


----------



## Zoom Painting (May 15, 2016)

*Painters Melbourne*

I can see most people on here are from the US. Thought you may be interested in what Zoom Painters Melbourne have been up to. Greetings from AU !



> Painting services Melbourne Facebook Instagram Youtube


----------



## Zoom Painting (May 15, 2016)

Our new address - www.zoompaintersmelbourne.com.au

Our blog - http://www.zoompaintersmelbourne.com.au/#!painters-melbourne-eastern-suburbs/lo0b7


----------



## harmonpa (Dec 20, 2015)

*Paint Equipment blog*

I write about painting and blasting most every day. Although this is an old post here is the link.

http://www.pittsburghsprayequip.com/blog/


----------



## bocaratonpainters (Aug 17, 2016)

So fun going through all these. What did you guys build them with? Besides the blogspot ones.


----------



## Back On Site (Oct 12, 2016)

*Tips and advice for those who suffer from low back pain at work*

Hi all,

My name's Daniel and I'm a Painter and Decorator in London. I also suffer from chronic low back pain which I have to manage in various ways, mainly by keeping active through swimming, yoga, walking and stretching.

Chronic back pain doesn't just affect you physically, it also has an affect on your relationships, moods, emotions, personality and lifestyle. So I've set up a website that looks at all of these effects and details ways you can manage your pain without it becoming a hindrance to your quality of life.

Take a look and let me know what you think. So far there are articles on swimming, anger, insomnia amongst others. I'm in the process of writing ones on yoga and massage and will update it regularly with new articles.

http://www.backonsite.com/blog/

Hope it can help you!

Cheers,

Dan


----------



## cykotic (Nov 15, 2016)

*Prime before Caulk? Or After*

Greetings Fellow Painters:
I have been painting professionally, off and on, since 1974. Out of those 42 years I have about 20 years experience as a full time painter. I ran into a situation in Cleveland where this Painting Contractor caulks bare quarter round to the base PRIOR to priming with an oil based primer. He claims that the bare wood is more porous and therefore will absorbed the caulk better than it would when priming first and then caulking. This is the first time I have ever heard of this and was wondering if anyone else has ever heard of this method and logic. I was always taught to prime bare/new wood with an oil based primer first THEN sand with 220, THEN caulk. Any feedback would be appreciated.
Thanks,
Keith
(cykotic)


----------



## WeLove2Paint (Sep 28, 2014)

https://welovepainting.com/blog/


----------



## HomeDrywall&Painting (Oct 15, 2018)

http://homedrywallandconstruction.com/drywall-blog/


----------



## ccpainting (Oct 17, 2007)

*blog*

http://www.stlpaintingcompany.com/category/saint-louis-painting-blog/
stlpaintingcompany.com


----------



## Z-BestLLC (1 mo ago)

__





Loading…






zbestgeneralcontractor.com


----------

